# Tailing Water Outfitters New Designs



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got a package deal for all three yet?! I need go get more. Wife said she's tired of seeing me in only two shirts (slam and tailer) hah

Andy.


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

Andy, 
Shoot me an email at [email protected] and we'll make your wife happy and get you into new gear! Haha. You know what they say, happy wife= happy life, right!?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Andy,
> Shoot me an email at [email protected] and we'll make your wife happy and get you into new gear! Haha. You know what they say, happy wife= happy life, right!?


Email sent. I've figured out that no matter what, that saying has some flaws lol


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm digging these ... did he end up doing a package deal for all three... I think I could rock these...

Marshall


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

The company makes great apparel and at a very fair price. Tim, the owner, is a really great guy. I'm sure if you contact him, you two can figure something out. I've order a few things from them and will most definitely order more. Plus, you can't beat free shipping...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I'm digging these ... did he end up doing a package deal for all three... I think I could rock these...
> 
> Marshall


Just get ahold of Tim. Super cool dude. Always down to help people out!


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

SRQ Hunt and Fish, shoot me an email at [email protected] and we will get you in the gear! Thanks man. 
And thanks to everyone for the kind words and support, it is all very appreciated!


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I just wanted to give you a heads up about the Holiday sale that I am running. I will probably run it until New Years, but if you want and gear by Christmas, make sure to get your order in by the 18th. All gear is on sale with free shipping as always. Stop by www.tailingwateroutfitters.com to check it out. Thanks again for the support!


----------



## masterpoo (Jul 31, 2014)

Excellent shirt!! I purchased the snook design and love the graphics and quality. I will be buying more soon!


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

Awesome to hear Scottyp! Thanks a lot for the support and make sure to send in any pictures on Instagram @tailingwateroutfitters or by email at [email protected]! Thanks again brotha


----------

